# V 200



## aphonopelma1313 (Oct 24, 2016)

Long time ago that i've posted some pics.  Here you can see an abandoned train somewhere in germany:
1


Show me... by Urban Exploring, auf Flickr

2


The end... by Urban Exploring, auf Flickr

3


Side view... by Urban Exploring, auf Flickr

4


The engine... by Urban Exploring, auf Flickr

5


Drivers chair... by Urban Exploring, auf Flickr


----------



## SlimJim (Oct 24, 2016)

Lovely stuff. I've gotta get my chunky buns over the border some point soon


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 24, 2016)

Really missed your reports mate, good to see your excellent photos on here again!


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Oct 24, 2016)

I really still like all this forum stuff more than FB. So I try to upload a lot more in the future. 

Many thx for all your comments...


----------



## HughieD (Oct 24, 2016)

aphonopelma1313 said:


> I really still like all this forum stuff more than FB. So I try to upload a lot more in the future.
> 
> Many thx for all your comments...



Please do...like UrbanX says...really like your stuff.


----------



## krela (Oct 25, 2016)

Welcome back! Beautiful photos.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 25, 2016)

Ah, the V200 locomotive, may favourite of all vintage DB locomotives, but why is it sitting in a little siding looking sad? It still has its engine maybe not complete. Is this a privat bahn?


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 27, 2016)

good to have a post from you! excellent photos as always


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Nov 8, 2016)

All I know is that the locomotive was sold now. She is not there anymore.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 9, 2016)

aphonopelma1313 said:


> All I know is that the locomotive was sold now. She is not there anymore.



I hope its being renovated, there is an example of a working one in the Berlin Tecknische Museum.


----------

